# Problème connexion avec ma Freebox



## vincy29 (17 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MACBook Air (Mac OS X Lion 10.7.5) et j'ai régulièrement des soucis de connexion avec ma freebox.
Il ne veut plus se connecter et j'ai beau rentrer le MDP, çà ne fonctionne pas… 

J'aimerais comprendre et si qqun pouvait m'aider…

Merci par avance


----------



## AladdinVonSane (13 Octobre 2015)

J'ai eu un soucis similaire, il semble s'être réglé : 
- videz vos réseaux favoris et ré-essayer

Si ça ne résout pas les soucis (ce qui était mon cas), changez le cryptage du MDP, depuis  : 
mafreebox.free.fr > Paramètres de la freebox (mode avancé) > Wi-Fi (dans "Réseau local) > Configuration Radio (un onglet)
Et là vous pouvez tout modifier, nom du réseau and co., je vous conseille de mettre le cryptage en WPA2-PSK, certes un peu plus ancien mais depuis que j'ai fait ça je n'ai plus de soucis, à voir si ça tiendra !


----------

